# Scary Pictures



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

The Haunted Studio of Lewis Barrett Lehrman. I have several of his prints on my walls.


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

*thanks...*

I will use a couple of those...am really looking for some black/white eerie looking pictures too....

Some of people/creatures/locations....any more ideas?


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Check out some of the ones at this link: Flickr: Search

And you can print any picture in grayscale.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

ladyalthea/random halloween - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

I just found this one on Photobucket: 

(EDIT - Just stumbled across the location of the above picture. The set it belongs to has 50 amazing pictures. Horror Portfolio - a set on Flickr
Also, click on the owner's link. It will take you to their main page, where you will find LOTS of cool/creepy pictures!! There's also a few of Robert Englund in there


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

If you can wait till I get home from work today I have a few links I can post


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 21, 2007)

I thought these were marvelously disturbing:

Childhood Fears | Sooth Brush


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Did you google scary pictures? There's a ton of stuff that comes up.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Cadaverino said:


> The Haunted Studio of Lewis Barrett Lehrman. I have several of his prints on my walls.


Wow...that's incredible. I would love to have some of those.


----------



## pumpkinjack (Nov 3, 2007)

I Love Love Love Loveeee Haunted Studio. I'm totally gonna get one (or two!) next year.


----------

